# Monday 11-06-06 anybody want to come along



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I will be taking myself and my dog out on monday to see if there are any planted birds left at ceaser creek. Anybody want to come along PM or post your info here


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I wish I lived a little closer, I would definately like to go out with a dog. Went out Friday just kicking the brush, wound up with one. It was my first time for pheasant. I would definately like to see a dog work some birds, but I live all the way up in Columbus.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

hey bigun, too bad im not closer, love to see a good dog work birds. Im looking to get a brit pup ASAP to have ready for next fall. [email protected]


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

nice to hook up with you bigun, btw i got the crazy britt back tonight woohoo!


----------

